# PET PEEVES...



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

This topic is for what you HATE to see on a MODERN DAY LO LO. Keep in mind that this is just my opinion and this what I hate to see on a model car/1:1. This EXCLUDES Old School Bombs and Rat Rods etc. I'm talkin' G-bodies, box chev's and Euro clip rides like Caddys 'n shit...

1. FAT WHITES. Fat whites on a Bomb or Pimp mobile is cool but on a showcar or anything for that matter, the skinnier the white wall, the prettier the rim...  
2. 3 WING KNOCKOFFS. This applies ONLY to 1:1's... 3. BACKWARDS KNOCKOFFS. C'mon guys, FOR ANYONE THAT DOESN'T KNOW, THE KNOCKOFFS GO A SPECIFIC DIRECTION DEPENDING ON WHAT SIDE IT'S GOIN' ON... 4. ETCHED/ENGRAVED GLASS. Thats cool for a radical with the doors split 17 different ways but I don't get down like that... 5. MULTIPLE SWITCH SWITCHBOX. Just like my 1:1, 4 switches, front, back and rear corners...    6. SWITCHBOX ON THE SEAT. Again, only applies to the 1:1. Mount your shit on the dash homie so you can swang AND drive at the same time! And whats with the 27 switch box!?! I can see if it's a dancer but DAM!?! 7. 4 DOOR RAGS?!? :uh: WTF? 8. CANDIED TRADITIONALS. I've seen alot of candied Implalas in my day but nothing throws off the nostalgic feel of an Impala than a candied paintjob... 
Again, this is just my opinion... Theres more, just can't think of 'em...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

#3 IN MY WORLD IS A NO CHOICE I GOT A FEW SETS THAT HAD ALL 4 KNOCKOFFS GOING IN THE SAME DIRECTION..SUCKS ASS CAUSE I DON'T LIKE 3 WINGS AT ALL


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i drank to much ......... words runing together 


ill let u know tomorrow :happysad:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 6 2010, 08:22 PM~16535739
> *i drank to much ......... words runing together
> ill let u know tomorrow    :happysad:
> *


I'M IN THE SAME BOAT!!! FUCKIN' CORONA'S!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

4door rags
house siding on anything other than a euro lac
conti kits on Gbodies,Boxes,towncars,roadmasters and bubble caprices 
5.20s on anything newer than a 79


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 6 2010, 08:15 PM~16535653
> *#3 IN MY WORLD IS A NO CHOICE I GOT A FEW SETS THAT HAD ALL 4 KNOCKOFFS GOING IN THE SAME DIRECTION..SUCKS ASS CAUSE I DON'T LIKE 3 WINGS AT ALL
> *


I feel ya' bigg main! I think we got the same shit!!! :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 6 2010, 08:27 PM~16535786
> *4door rags
> house siding on anything other than a euro lac
> conti kits on Gbodies,Boxes,towncars,roadmasters and bubble caprices
> ...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Oh yeah, 9. PAINTED UNDERCARRAIGE. I feel you if you can't afford chrome undies but if you put forth the effort into color matching the undercarraige, JUST PAINT THE FUCKER BLACK.... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 6 2010, 10:35 PM~16535869
> *Oh yeah, 9. PAINTED UNDERCARRAIGE. I feel you if you can't afford chrome undies but if you put forth the effort into color matching the undercarraige, JUST PAINT THE FUCKER BLACK.... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 6 2010, 08:43 PM~16535942
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Continental Kits on G-Bodies are retarded.Crushed velour is played out.Looking at a feature/showcar that has all the bases covered that are expensive but they cheap out on simple stuff(radio not installed right,gaps on doors off,$10,000 paint job with old ass pitted chrome/stainless).


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Feb 6 2010, 08:55 PM~16536055
> *Continental Kits on G-Bodies are retarded.Crushed velour is played out.Looking at a feature/showcar that has all the bases covered that are expensive but they cheap out on simple stuff(radio not installed right,gaps on doors off,$10,000 paint job with old ass pitted chrome/stainless).
> *


 :0 :0 :0 THATS REAL... :0 :0


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Just for the record, livin' in cali I've gotten used to see'in bumper kits on G-body's and towncars 'n shit, you ever see a b-kit on a 2 door box chev? SICK...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

man you guys mostly nailed all mine on the head i cant fucking stand fat whites it takes away from the look of the rim all you see is a shit load of white if they maintain them lol :barf: :banghead: 

chopped tops need i say more :uh:  

bumper kits on anything that is not a caddy or 58 threw 61 impala or original to bombs 

sliding rag tops :uh: 

shaved door handles :angry: 

and attention to detail like cleaning up your wheel wells or mufflers or whatever of over spray come on people easy shit to do  

white painted wheel wells or undercaridge :uh: :uh: 

circus vargas pinstriping shit looks like a roller coaster too much of a good thing is not a good thing  

murals on the hood :uh: 

lol i better stop i can go for days  :uh:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ROLLIN', thats what I'm TALKIN" bout! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i like this topic and agree with most all of it... i think conti kits look good on regals though because they got the chrome bumpers


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 7 2010, 12:24 AM~16536924
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ROLLIN', thats what I'm TALKIN" bout! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: see what you did homie i started to get frustrated just typing that shit 

but i do think 3 ear straight k/o look pimp on old schools when everyone rides the same shit it gets played fast :happysad: 

lol im still thinking about pet peeves :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 6 2010, 10:25 PM~16536930
> *i like this topic and agree with most all of it... i think conti kits look good on regals though because they got the chrome bumpers
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Yes indeed! But thats only if they got the right bumper kit!  Good ta see ya RO....


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

MY MAIN THING IS DONKS. IT CAN BE DONE RIGHT BUT MOST LOOK DUMB AS HELL TO ME.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 6 2010, 10:30 PM~16536989
> *:roflmao: see what you did homie i started to get frustrated just typing that shit
> 
> but i do think 3 ear straight k/o look pimp on old schools when everyone rides the same shit it gets played fast  :happysad:
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 6 2010, 10:18 PM~16536852
> *man you guys mostly nailed all mine on the head i cant fucking stand fat whites it takes away from the look of the rim all you see is a shit load of white if they maintain them lol
> 
> chopped tops need i say more :uh:
> ...


Oh yeah... Thats about the only 3 wing I can tolerate... The straight wing....    Got some waitin' for my COUGAR with VOGUES... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

The shit I can't stand is gold plating, wheels bigger than 20"(unless on a semi), and extended a arms. The first time I saw a car with extended a arms I thought it was broken , then when I was told the fool paid to have it done I laughed. Really what the fuck is that? It looks as cool as 13x7 reverse wheels on a front wheel drive hanging out the wheel wells. Oh ya one last thing. 13x7 reverse wheels on a front wheel drive hanging out the wheel wells.
Thanks for this thread Jimbo, I feel better now :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 7 2010, 01:07 AM~16537588
> *The shit I can't stand is gold plating, wheels bigger than 20"(unless on a semi), and extended a arms. The first time I saw a car with extended a arms I thought it was  broken , then when I was told the fool paid to have it done I laughed. Really what the fuck is that? It looks as cool as 13x7 reverse wheels on a front wheel drive hanging out the wheel wells. Oh ya one last thing. 13x7 reverse wheels on a front wheel drive hanging out the wheel wells.
> Thanks for this thread Jimbo, I feel better now :biggrin:
> *


im cool with extended uppers as long as theyre just 1/2 inch dont need more than that but i learned that some mini truckers found a way to "EAR" the uppers so that the ball joints dont bind. some fuckers take that shit too far to where theyre riding on the sidewalls.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Vent brother, vent... :happysad: You takin' notes poeple? This is a O GEE lettin' ya know...  Thanks my man...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 7 2010, 12:22 AM~16537635
> *Vent brother, vent... :happysad: You takin' notes poeple? This is a O GEE lettin' ya know...  Thanks my man...
> *


 TTT for my man TRUSCALE...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 7 2010, 12:18 AM~16537624
> *im cool with extended uppers as long as theyre just 1/2 inch dont need more than that  but i learned that some mini truckers found a way to "EAR" the uppers so that the ball joints dont bind. some fuckers take that shit too far to where theyre riding on the sidewalls.
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

58-62 impala donks


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 7 2010, 02:07 AM~16537588
> *The shit I can't stand is gold plating, wheels bigger than 20"(unless on a semi), and extended a arms. The first time I saw a car with extended a arms I thought it was  broken , then when I was told the fool paid to have it done I laughed. Really what the fuck is that? It looks as cool as 13x7 reverse wheels on a front wheel drive hanging out the wheel wells. Oh ya one last thing. 13x7 reverse wheels on a front wheel drive hanging out the wheel wells.
> Thanks for this thread Jimbo, I feel better now :biggrin:
> *



i feel the same way when you see a bad ass ranfla dipin with the front locked up and the wheels look like they are laying on the inside of the rim looks like shit and you must go through ball joints like crazy and it looks like shit this goes back to atention to detail in my opinion but within reason like the homie said 1/2 inch or so unless all you do is hop your shit yeah it is a little hard to get used to 


lol yeah i know i said it looks like shit twice :biggrin: :uh: :happysad:

another is all white guts ( unless the ride is all white ) :uh: its not the 90s anymore or diffrent colored piping :barf: 

and see bro you do feel better after venting :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i would have to say a conti kit on G bodys is just fuckin gay if you ask me and i think is nasty looking  



and i hapen to think chop tops are fly :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

I dont like flames on cars .... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Fuck it, the Hydro will play.... Post pictures guys... if at all possible..
okay first off.. somebody said the skinny white walll is all the more better,,
(I say a white wall can be to big, if it's not on a bomb) like 1 inch!
Now most people insist on 13's on there rider... not me! I would roll 13's only on 
smaller car's......... baby regal, baby cutlas, luxury sport. Chevrolet malibu's of the 60's and buick skylarks of the 60's..... anything else I would go 14's..... cadi, impala, lincon
ect... I wish they made a 5/20 14 premium sport in a steal belted radial? but they dont so I make do.... I use a 1/75/70 r 14 radial... the tires shop's want you to think the smallest 14 is a 1/75/75,,, you got to tell them every time to get a clue!
now the problem is, if I find a 1/75/70 radial white wall? the white wall is to thin..
just like on a 13 inch tire.. the white wall is around 8/16th's of an inch.,...
(to small) I choose to take the tires to a place that put's them on a wheel and while the tire is spinning they place a stone on the white wall and the stone shave's off the rubber
making the white wall bigger! (3/16th's of an inch) make's a big difference to someone
like me... Hurcules and cooper at one time had white wall on that size that needed no
change's,,,but that was years ago.../ okay another pet pea.. I love lowriders that lay.
but i understood as i came up in the game, that most riders do not have the profile concerns that i had, when i first came on the scene... I soon found out that most cars I seen did not lay in the front, because they ran these big coils in there car. and they did not cut them as to give them more bounce and less chance of bottoming out when they hop. okay so cool i get that... so when saw a car that had no lay what so ever in the front,, I just assume that it's a hopper? but for the past couple of years now I am seeing more and more cars with hydro's, paint, chrome under's ect.
and the car's lock up crazy, like a hopper! but then the car does not lay..because of all the un=cut coil,,, but just the same the car is not a hopper! so what i am saying is these cars that are cut and locked up like a hopper.., but they dont lay and they ride around and they dont hop...what the fuck? okay how about the guys who are in clubs? go to car show's, but still have that fuckin hole in there Zenith knock off's?
(yea budy your trying to get a trophy, and the judge's are not gonna notice the fact that yiour knock off's are air cooled? Okay 2 more and I am done for while..what about these fuckin cars that get all this hype, win trophy''s and get magazine 
spreads, with bikini model.. and this car is sapposed to be the shit... No stone was 
left unturned by the builder.. He's got everything and the kitchen sink in the car
and trophy's on the side to prove it... So why do some of thsee people still use 
delta dumps? If your new booty,, that's cool.. or an OG. who just put something together to chill for a while,, delta dumps will be givin a pass by me!
but if your sapposed to be a baller, or a rider with some stripes and some history?
show car or not... you got to have squares in your trunk...or watermans...
and what about glasshouse owners who ride with no skirts? 


'


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 7 2010, 06:42 AM~16538345
> *Fuck it, the Hydro will play.... Post pictures guys... if at all possible..
> okay first off.. somebody said the skinny white walll is all the more better,,
> (I say a white wall can be to big, if it's not on a bomb) like 1 inch!
> ...


HEEEEEE'S BAAAAAAAAAACK................ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Some really good points bro, you ain't lyin' either about them deltas!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 7 2010, 08:42 AM~16538345
> *Fuck it, the Hydro will play.... Post pictures guys... if at all possible..
> okay first off.. somebody said the skinny white walll is all the more better,,
> (I say a white wall can be to big, if it's not on a bomb) like 1 inch!
> ...



speak on it homie :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 7 2010, 07:51 AM~16538222
> *i would have to say a conti kit on G bodys is just fuckin gay if you ask me and i think is nasty looking
> and i hapen to think chop tops are fly :biggrin:
> *



yeah if you manage to install a working rag top with proper working windows no half stepping homie if thats the case leave that junk in the garage cause it might rain today :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

i hate it when people call hack rags chop tops

this is a chop top











this is a hack rag this applies to any car that wasnt a convertible whether it has a working rag or not its a hack rag


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 7 2010, 10:48 AM~16539613
> *i hate it when people call hack rags chop tops
> 
> this is a chop top
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Oh yeah, SNAKE/GATOR INTERIOR ON TRADITIONALS. Believe it or not it's happening out there. Maybe a donk or somethin' like that but a 62' rag?!? Not feelin' it. Seen one a few weeks ago and I wanted to :barf: :barf: :barf: !!! If anyones seen one that looks descent, post pics. I haven't seen one yet...
Again, just my opinion. Everyone has their own... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I hate overdone cars. Do you know Cherry 64 or Trinos 64(dont know how its called), it looked NIIIIIICE when it appeared in lowridermag, now EVERYTHING is engraved or patterned, and tan leather interior looked much better than this purple or red interior it has now. 
Lot of love put in this car, but bit overdone. Looked way better before. 

And I hate 64's with GOLD grille/headlight covers/pumpers, painted(saw an Impala with black pumpers and grille) is even worse      

And I dont like 94 Impala lowriders  . This muscle should be kept stock, not donked or lowridered.  


I used to hate radical lowriders, but now I think they are piece of art.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 7 2010, 02:31 PM~16539472
> *yeah if you manage to install a working rag top with proper working windows no half stepping homie if thats the case leave that junk in the garage cause it might rain today :uh:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



im just talkin G bodys with chop tops  this dude i know here in the burgh has a chop top cutty, and i think its fly  

anything other then that............. yea do it right, add the full up top


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 7 2010, 02:48 PM~16539613
> *i hate it when people call hack rags chop tops
> *




you say up..................... i say down, whatever you call it, ill call it what i wanna call it  


to me a ride with no roof, and no working up top, is a chop top  


in the led sled world, yea............. them are chop tops too


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Feb 7 2010, 12:51 PM~16540116
> *I hate overdone cars. Do you know Cherry 64 or Trinos 64(dont know how its called), it looked NIIIIIICE when it appeared in lowridermag, now EVERYTHING is engraved or patterned, and tan leather interior looked much better than this purple or red interior it has now.
> Lot of love put in this car, but bit overdone. Looked way better before.
> 
> ...


thats true Cherry64 did look better in lowrider mag i still like it as he has it now but the 1st way was better.

O and painted knokoffs i can understand the hub lip n spokes but the knockoff should stay chrome or gold imo


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

#1 thing i hate about model cars and 1:1s is seeing donks. i mean lifted suspension and big wheels. big wheels and a normal suspension is cool but lifted cars is like wtf. lifts are for trucks. oh and i hate how anything lifted on big wheels are called a donk. any caprice or impala lifted on big wheels is a donk. anything else isnt. a cadillac on big wheels and lifted suspension is a cadillac, not a donk!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 7 2010, 12:48 PM~16539613
> *i hate it when people call hack rags chop tops
> 
> this is a chop top
> ...



lol thats a rag conversion homie everyone gots ways of saying shit like mini truckers taking something old school and calling it a body drop 

old school rodders use terms like choped chanled and sectioned 

in the end its all the same shit


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Feb 7 2010, 12:51 PM~16540116
> *I hate overdone cars. Do you know Cherry 64 or Trinos 64(dont know how its called), it looked NIIIIIICE when it appeared in lowridermag, now EVERYTHING is engraved or patterned, and tan leather interior looked much better than this purple or red interior it has now.
> Lot of love put in this car, but bit overdone. Looked way better before.
> 
> ...


im building that japanese impala i think that bitch is sick with black trim


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 7 2010, 04:46 PM~16540483
> *im building that japanese impala i think that bitch is sick with black trim
> *










i think 408 did that whip too................... i think that whip is bad as fawk too............................ just my ,02 tho :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 7 2010, 10:46 PM~16540483
> *im building that japanese impala i think that bitch is sick with black trim
> *


Yea go with it, not sayin nobody cant build it, just if I should own 1:1 one like that I would puke all day long and send all the parts back to chrome plating.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 7 2010, 02:48 PM~16540500
> *i think 408 did that whip too................... i think that whip is bad as fawk too............................ just my ,02 tho :biggrin:
> *



yeah he did its a nice car to build updated pics i seen has chrome undies i was not feeling the all black at first either but it is a diffrent ride for sure


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Feb 7 2010, 12:51 PM~16540116
> *I hate overdone cars. Do you know Cherry 64 or Trinos 64(dont know how its called), it looked NIIIIIICE when it appeared in lowridermag, now EVERYTHING is engraved or patterned, and tan leather interior looked much better than this purple or red interior it has now.
> Lot of love put in this car, but bit overdone. Looked way better before.
> 
> ...


 lol a 94 doesnt look good on spokes but a 64 which is older and more rare muscle car does look good on spokes. :roflmao: dont make sense to me homie


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I know :biggrin:
I just hate to see 94's in candy paintjobs, I only accept gloss black on this ride and stock rims or maybe some others but not spokes or 24's.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

It's like a brand new BENZ, about all I'd do to it is window tint (if it didn't have it already) and rims. Not BIGG ASS rims, but sporty BENZ rims or equivilent... NO candy paint, NO extra solobaric woofers or shit like that. You just don't DO that to a new BENZ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 7 2010, 05:07 PM~16540636
> *yeah he did its a nice car to build updated pics i seen has chrome undies i was not feeling the all black at first either but it is a diffrent ride for sure
> *




yea its a bad ass whip, and when i seen the 1:1 pics of it before he built it, i thought for sure that would be a bad ass ride to do, he just beat me to it lol

as for the all black trim, right off the bat i liked it  its very different to me


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 7 2010, 02:35 PM~16540839
> *yea its a bad ass whip, and when i seen the 1:1 pics of it before he built it, i thought for sure that would be a bad ass ride to do, he just beat me to it lol
> 
> as for the all black trim, right off the bat i liked it  its very different to me
> *



its a little odd, but nice none the less! now if someone replicates the big body limo in the japan fest!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 7 2010, 03:35 PM~16540839
> *yea its a bad ass whip, and when i seen the 1:1 pics of it before he built it, i thought for sure that would be a bad ass ride to do, he just beat me to it lol
> 
> as for the all black trim, right off the bat i liked it  its very different to me
> *



the good question do you think it would have looked good in any other color but red :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

DIRTY ASS WHITEWALLS. I think RD408 mentioned it already. Nuff said...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Lemme get off of here before my kids kick my ass!!! I'll mess around and be on here ALL DAY bullshittin' not gettin' a dam thing done... :biggrin: :biggrin: :buttkick:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WHAT I CAN'T STAND AND YES THERE ARE SOME CLUBS ROLLIN THEM IS FUCKIN LAMBOS, FERRARI'S, LOTUS, VIPERS, VETTES ETC SPORTING CANDY PAINT, PATTERNS WITH THE MOST DISGUSTING THING OF ALL......A PLAQUE!! NOW IF YOU GOT THAT KINDA BREAD....COOOOOOOOOOOO!! BUT SHIT STICK TO UR EXOTIC CARSHOWS AND "WINDOW STICKER" CLUBS!!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 7 2010, 03:07 PM~16541031
> *DIRTY ASS WHITEWALLS. I think RD408 mentioned it already. Nuff said...
> *



:angry: i got dirty white walls today!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

OK, I GOT A NEW ONE! 


THIS THREAD!!!!!!!!


WHO REALLY GIVES A SHIT? IT DOESNT MATTER WHAT YOU LIKE! UNLESS ITS YOUR CAR WHY DOES IT MATTER WHAT SOMEONE WANTS TO DO TO THEY'RE CAR? SOME THING MAKE SENCE LIKE THE KNOCKOFFS GOING THE RIGHT DIRECTION, OR PAINTING BUMPERS ON AN IMPALA. BUT ALOT OF EVERYTHING ELSE WOULD JUST DEPEND ON THE OWNER OF THE CAR. YOU REALLY CANT PUT DOWN SOMEONES CAR BECAUSE THEY DID SOMETHING YOU DONT LIKE, UNLESS YOU GOT THE SAME CAR AND YOU THINK YOUR IS BETTER. THEN THATS WHERE CAR SHOWS COME IN. THATS JUST MY OPINION. 

LIVING IN DAYTONA BEACH I DONT HAVE THE CHANCE TO SEE LO-LOS LIKE ALOT OF YOU DO, SO I DONT KNOW AS MUCH ABOUT THEM. BUT IF I COULD GET SOME HYDRO'S I WOULD USE THEM SQUARE DUMPS OR NOT. RIGHT NOW I GOT 20 INCH DAYTONS ON MY 63 BECAUSE 13 ARE JUST HARDER TO GET HERE. BUT WHEN I COME ACROSS SOME THEM 20 'S WILL BE GONE. I GUESS WHAT I'M SAYING IS, SOMETIMES PEOPLE WILL DO THINGS JUST TO HAVE IT FOR THE TIME BEING. SOME DO THINGS TO TRY AND BE DIFFERENT, AND SOME JUST DONT KNOW BETTER (AUTOZONE SPECIALS). EVERYONE HAS DIFFERENT TASTES AND TO ME AS A CAR BUILDER, WETHER OR NOT I LIKE IT OR YOU LIKE IT YOU HAVE TO LOOK AT THE LOVE FOR THE VEHICAL AND THE TIME, EFFORT AND HOPEFULLY THE QUALITY OF CRAFTSMANSHIP. I HAVE NEVER SEEN A CAR THAT DIDNT HAVE SOMETING SOMEWHERE THAT I DIDNT LIKE. THERES ALWAYS SOMETHING I WOULD HAVE DONE DIFFERENT. 


IF THIS THREAD WAS MEANT FOR MODELS AND NOT 1:1'S THEN I HAVE TO SAY AS FAR AS MODELS GO, THE CRAZIER THE BETTER. I MIGHT NOT LIKE ALOT ABOUT IT BUT TO SEE ONE PERSON BE SO CREATIVE WITH SOMETHING SO TINY IS ALWAYS IMPRESSIVE. I DO THINGS TO THESE PEICES OF PLASTIC I WOULD NEVER DO TO A REAL CAR, LIKE MIX OLD SKOOL AND NEW SKOOL. BUT I WOULD NEVER CHOP THE ROOF OF A MAGNUM AND PUT REVERSE 14X7'S ON IT IN REAL LIFE. ITS ALL SUPPOSED TO JUST BE FUN. SO QUIT COMPLAINING ABOUT WHAT YOU DONT LIKE AND BUILD SOMETHING YOU DO LIKE.
:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 7 2010, 04:31 PM~16541191
> *OK, I GOT A NEW ONE!
> THIS THREAD!!!!!!!!
> WHO REALLY GIVES A SHIT? IT DOESNT MATTER WHAT YOU LIKE! UNLESS ITS YOUR CAR WHY DOES IT MATTER WHAT SOMEONE WANTS TO DO TO THEY'RE CAR? SOME THING MAKE SENCE LIKE THE KNOCKOFFS GOING THE RIGHT DIRECTION, OR PAINTING BUMPERS ON AN IMPALA. BUT ALOT OF EVERYTHING ELSE WOULD JUST DEPEND ON THE OWNER OF THE CAR. YOU REALLY CANT PUT DOWN SOMEONES CAR BECAUSE THEY DID SOMETHING YOU DONT LIKE, UNLESS YOU GOT THE SAME CAR AND YOU THINK YOUR IS BETTER. THEN THATS WHERE CAR SHOWS COME IN. THATS JUST MY OPINION.
> ...



honestly bro i dont think it was meant as a i hate everything fest. if you will truscale said he dont like gold on rides or extended a arms its what he feels. i do like that stuff i did not get afended cause he dont bro and this is just an example .i think tru is a cool as homie and a bad ass builder and hearing what he do or dont like isnt going to change my opinion of him or any one else .this is a web site that is full of people who like diffrent shit and your alwas gona come across that. thats the way life is if we all had the same rides there would not be anything thats sets rides apart .diffrent strokes for diffrent folkes just cause i dont like the shit some people do dont mean i dont got respect for another man doing what he loves to do fix up a ride any way enough ranting from me 

this topic lets me see what some people i dont know much about really are in to its nice to see soo many diffent syyles come together all to build models that some people will like and some wont thats my 2 cents


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I HEAR YA ROLLINDEEP. PERSONALLY I JUST DONT THINK IT MATTERS WHAT ANY OF OUR PEEVES ARE. IT DOES SEEM LIKE A I HATE TOPIC, AND A WASTE OF TIME. MY POINT IS YOU CAN SHOW EVERYONE WHAT YOU DO LIKE BY BUILDING IT. AND I THOUGHT ITS WAS ABOUT MODELS, SO I DIDNT REALLY HAVE ANY PEEVES CAUSE I APPRECIATE THE TIME AND EFFORT PUT INTO EVERY MODEL. 1:1'S I COULD GO ON FOR DAYS ABOUT THINGS I DONT LIKE. AS I'M SURE ALL OF US COULD. BUT WHATS THE POINT? I THINK ITS WISER TO SPEND THAT TIME BUILDING WHAT YOU LIKE AND HAVE FUN, THEN TO WORRY ABOUT WHAT BOTHERS YOU OR ANYONE ELSE. 

REALLY SEEING THIS THREAD JUST MAKES ME WANT TO DO ALL THE THINGS THAT BOTHER PEOPLE. JUST LIKE SEEING TRUTH COMMERCIALS MAKE ME WANT TO SMOKE. uffin: :biggrin: I'M NOT OFFENDED BY SEEING WHAT PEOPLE DONT LIKE, I JUST THINK ITS ALL A WASTE OF TIME. MY 2 CENTS. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 7 2010, 05:57 PM~16540977
> *the good question do you think it would have looked good in any other color but red :wow:
> *






i think, blue woulda been cool, purple woulda been cool, green woulda been cool, any color but yellow i think woulda been cool


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i think there IS a yellow one out there somewhat like it


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 7 2010, 02:31 PM~16541191
> *OK, I GOT A NEW ONE!
> THIS THREAD!!!!!!!!
> WHO REALLY GIVES A SHIT? IT DOESNT MATTER WHAT YOU LIKE! UNLESS ITS YOUR CAR WHY DOES IT MATTER WHAT SOMEONE WANTS TO DO TO THEY'RE CAR? SOME THING MAKE SENCE LIKE THE KNOCKOFFS GOING THE RIGHT DIRECTION, OR PAINTING BUMPERS ON AN IMPALA. BUT ALOT OF EVERYTHING ELSE WOULD JUST DEPEND ON THE OWNER OF THE CAR. YOU REALLY CANT PUT DOWN SOMEONES CAR BECAUSE THEY DID SOMETHING YOU DONT LIKE, UNLESS YOU GOT THE SAME CAR AND YOU THINK YOUR IS BETTER. THEN THATS WHERE CAR SHOWS COME IN. THATS JUST MY OPINION.
> ...



:uh: Dam Darren! Tell us how you REALLY feel!!! :uh: Loosen up bro! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 7 2010, 05:34 PM~16541581
> *i think, blue woulda been cool, purple woulda been cool, green woulda been cool, any color but yellow i think woulda been cool
> *



yeah when i typed that i thought purple would have been nice


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 7 2010, 10:58 PM~16542878
> *yeah when i typed that i thought purple would have been nice
> *





maybe a future project?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 7 2010, 09:06 PM~16542982
> *maybe a future project?
> *



do it bro i got too much shit on my plate unfinished :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 7 2010, 11:08 PM~16543020
> *do it bro i got too much shit on my plate unfinished :biggrin:
> *





yea me too :biggrin: thats why i said FUTURE project lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 6 2010, 11:36 PM~16537049
> *MY MAIN THING IS DONKS. IT CAN BE DONE RIGHT BUT MOST LOOK DUMB AS HELL TO ME.
> *



i agree, and a truck with anything bigger than 26"s lowered is just a fuckin dumb idea period!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 7 2010, 08:19 PM~16543181
> *i agree, and a truck with anything bigger than 26"s lowered is just a fuckin dumb idea period!
> *


looks good to me


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz+Feb 6 2010, 11:55 PM~16536055-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What I posted was for 1:1 cars.As far as model cars I dont have any "peevs".
I just wonder what is going on when people paint something especially a body BEFORE they do any body work or open doors?I mean most of you guys do a lot more building (especially lately) so Im not dissing anyone.Ive just scratched my head A LOT when I see people paint a body...THEN open the doors or do body mods... :dunno:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Feb 7 2010, 08:35 PM~16543390
> *What I posted was for 1:1 cars.As far as model cars I dont have any "peevs".
> I just wonder what is going on when people paint something especially a body BEFORE they do any body work or open doors?I mean most of you guys do a lot more building (especially lately) so Im not dissing anyone.Ive just scratched my head A LOT when I see people paint a body...THEN open the doors or do body mods... :dunno:
> *



i can say that i do that sometimes, but only after i know the color ive laid down is gonna be covered in primer anyways....for me to image a color on something, it has to be on it... :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

been seein a lotta this lately.. i hate when someones got the WHOLE WIRE WHEEL painted one color... an when that color is a gloss color its worse...like, do some separation of some kind... its just hideous to me to have the dish, nipples, spokes, hubs and KOz one color cept for chrome..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 7 2010, 09:30 AM~16539975
> *Oh yeah, SNAKE/GATOR INTERIOR ON TRADITIONALS. Believe it or not it's happening out there. Maybe a donk or somethin' like that but a 62' rag?!? Not feelin' it. Seen one a few weeks ago and I wanted to :barf:  :barf:  :barf: !!! If anyones seen one that looks descent, post pics. I haven't seen one yet...
> Again, just my opinion. Everyone has their own... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


the guts in my homie's 64 looks pretty good....


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 26 2010, 09:41 PM~17896079
> *been seein a lotta this lately.. i hate when someones got the WHOLE WIRE WHEEL painted one color... an when that color is a gloss color its worse...like, do some separation of some kind... its just hideous to me to have the dish, nipples, spokes, hubs and KOz one color cept for chrome..
> *


Was that a reference to this bro?????  :angry:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

no, thats a clean ass ace, one of my favorites along with jeffs gold one, biggs orange one...it can be cleanly pulled of on models but im talkn bout on 1:1s...the wheels on that are perfect, plus the chrome KO just fits perfectly...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

and one more to my list...anything with lambo doors on it... cmon guys its so played out now that Lamborghini's dont even run em anymore... :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 27 2010, 07:24 AM~17897582
> *no, thats a clean ass ace, one of my favorites along with jeffs gold one, biggs orange one...it can be cleanly pulled of on models but im talkn bout on 1:1s...the wheels on that are perfect, plus the chrome KO just fits perfectly...
> *


Its all good bro jus chkin lol :biggrin:  Thanks


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 27 2010, 07:50 AM~17897640
> *and one more to my list...anything with lambo doors on it... cmon guys its so played out now that Lamborghini's dont even run em anymore... :biggrin:
> *


 I WANTED A SET FOR THE HEARSE....


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 27 2010, 09:50 AM~17897640
> *and one more to my list...anything with lambo doors on it... cmon guys its so played out now that Lamborghini's dont even run em anymore... :biggrin:
> *













I LIKE LAMBO DOORS. YEA THEY ARE PLAYED OUT ON 1:1'S, LIKE CIVICS. BUT WITH MODELS, I LIKE THEM UNLESS THEY ARE STOCK TO THE KIT. I LIKE TO SEE SOMEONE DO IT ON A SMALL SCALE AND HAVE FUN WITH THIER BUILD. PERSONALLY I DONT THINK ITS THAT EASY TO DO. :biggrin: 






















AND IF LAMBORGINI DON DO THEM ANYMORE EXPLAIN THE REVENTON.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

DARREN , HOW DID YOU MAKE THE HINGES?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I DID A HOW TO BUT I DONT KNOW HOW GOOD OF A HOW TO IT IS. uffin: 

http://lowdowncreations.proboards.com/inde...play&thread=980


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jun 27 2010, 10:52 PM~17903081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its only the murcielago that dont lave the doors but your right they played the fuck out like spinners :barf:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 28 2010, 02:05 AM~17904140
> *its only the murcielago that dont lave the doors but your right they played the fuck out like spinners  :barf:
> *



:biggrin: 
i'm no lamborghini expert, but theres a few that dont have the scissor doors. the mercialago does, the galardo doesnt (with some exceptions). the new suv concept, the sedan concept, and a few others dont. on 1:1's the are dumb on most cars and trucks but on a model i personally think its cool to see. i would love to see some one do them. good luck, and just so everyone knows, heres some info on lambos, and pics. There are other Lamborghini's but I only threw in a few.  

Lamborghini originally made tractors, and the famous Automobili Lamborghini S.p.A. you know today was actually a spin-off from company founder Ferruccio Lamborghini’s successful company Lamborghini Trattori S.p.A. 

There are a few stories on how a tractor builder started to build sports cars. It is said that Ferruccio Lamborghini met Enzo Ferrari at a party, and like all car freaks they started talking about cars. Lamborghini pointed out a few things about Ferrari’s sports cars that he did not quite like, and hot-headed Enzo did not really respond very well to criticism, saying “If you don’t like the way I build my cars, why don’t you go build one in that tractor factory of yours.” Lamborghini took it seriously.


Regular doors
Lamborghini Estoque Concept









Lamborghini SUV Concept









Lamborghini truck









Lamborghini Gallardo










Scissor doors
Lamborghini Gallardo w/ scissor doors










Lamborghini Gallardo w/ scissor doors









1978 Lamborghini Countach (my favorite)









Lamborghini Countach









Lamborghini Diablo









Lamborghini Murcielago









Lamborghini SPIGA Concept









Lamborghini Alar Concept









Lamborghini Embolado Superleggera Concept









Lamborghini Insecta Concept




















SO, NOT PLAYED OUT ENOUGH FOR LAMBORGHINI TO STOP USING THEM, BUT YES THEY ARE PLAYED OUT ON EVERYTHING ELSE (BESIDES MODELS).
LEAVE THEM ON THE LAMBOS. AS FOR SPINNERS I HATE THE CHEAP ASS SPINNERS THAT PEOPLE BUY TO TRY TO LOOK LIKE THIER BALLIN, BUT THE SPREEWELLS (OR WHATEVER THEY ARE CALLED LOOK "OK").
:biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

I have to agree that the lambo doors on non lamborghini cars is overrated, but y should the company that practically invented that style stop using them lol. I had the pleasure of having (for a short tyme) and driving a gallardo (non vertical door conversion) and trust me that its badass, with the vert doors o not, but on anything else hell no :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jun 28 2010, 08:57 PM~17912344
> *I have to agree that the lambo doors on non lamborghini cars is overrated, but y should the company that practically invented that style stop using them lol. I had the pleasure of having (for a short tyme) and driving a gallardo (non vertical door conversion) and trust me that its badass, with the vert doors o not, but on anything else hell no  :biggrin:
> *


last i checked they all come with normal doors


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 28 2010, 09:01 PM~17912385
> *last i checked they all come with normal doors
> *


They do I was jus specifying :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jun 28 2010, 05:01 PM~17908139
> *1978 Lamborghini Countach (my favorite)
> 
> 
> ...


My favorite Lambo too. LOVE the Countach. :biggrin: 


My pet peeve:

Rims bigger than 20" on passenger cars (pre 90's, 15" max). I'm sorry, but if you want a vehicle you have to climb into, BUY A FUCKING TRUCK!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jun 28 2010, 03:01 PM~17908139
> *:biggrin:
> i'm no lamborghini expert, but theres a few that dont have the scissor doors. the mercialago does, the galardo doesnt (with some exceptions). the new suv concept, the sedan concept, and a few others dont. on 1:1's the are dumb on most cars and trucks but on a model i personally think its cool to see. i would love to see some one do them. good luck, and just so everyone knows, heres some info on lambos, and pics. There are other Lamborghini's but I only threw in a few.
> 
> ...


your right it was the gallardo either way looks sick on a lambo or super cars gay as fuck on a regal


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

YUP! AND ALL GALLARDOS DO COME WITH THE REGULAR DOORS, BUT THERES A FEW THAT HAVE BEEN CHANGED TO THE SCISSOR DOORS, BUT EVEN THOSE ARENT TRU SCISSOR DOOR. THEY STILL HAVE TO SWING OUT AND UP FOR CLEARANCE. I WITH YOU GUYS ON BEING SICK OF THEM ON EVERY DONK OR TRUCK, BUT I LIKE TO SEE THEM ON MODELS. I SPENT SO MUCH TIME WORKING ON MINE, THAT I WOULD LOVE TO SEE OTHER GIVE IT A TRY. THATS WHY I DID THAT HOW TO. uffin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 6 2010, 09:09 PM~16535608
> *This topic is for what you HATE to see on a MODERN DAY LO LO. Keep in mind that this is just my opinion and this what I hate to see on a model car/1:1. This EXCLUDES Old School Bombs and Rat Rods etc. I'm talkin' G-bodies, box chev's and Euro clip rides like Caddys 'n shit...
> 
> 1. FAT WHITES. Fat whites on a Bomb or Pimp mobile is cool but on a showcar or anything for that matter, the skinnier the white wall, the prettier the rim...
> ...


Jimbo ypu started this topic? I am reading this ,(saying to myself )did I write this and forget about it during one of my spells? then i look ? The Homie Jimbo is ON ONE! THEN I AM LIKE,, how did I not see this for this long? then Im thinking..
(Dont bite Markie, it's some kind of a Trap) A chatter trap? :wow: But its amnesty to rag a little! okay i pretty much agree with everything Jimbo said in the first post.. felt that way ten years ago.. with few exceptions... I dont do 13's on 1/1's bigger than a luxury sport's baby regals or cutlas's.. or malibus... yea that means no cadi's and impala's or caprice's would be on 13's in my fold.. 5/20's in the day and 1/75/70 14's for the last 13 or so years.. not 75/75..but 75/70 r 14's then I have to get the white wall burned.. because the white wall on most brands that size come's like that of a 13 incher.. 8'16 inch maybe less (me no likey) burn about 3/16 of inch more.
give my 14 (I.M.O) sort of a 5/20 steel belted radial look.. next..i felt this way ten years ago and still have not changed my mind.. there more things to paint on your car than fuckin Al Pachino.. Or gambling muscle bound clown tattoo guys with silicone
breasted women all over the place. I am broke..but best believe if I was a millionaire? all my shit would be TASTEFULLY done. and it would not be about how much shit can I possibly engrave or chrome? which buy the way? look for chrome on some people's wheels? you'll see everything butt! i am not with it... chrome on wheels is a good thing.. I dont need the serpentine belt on my motor to be chrome. and if i had a choice of a shaved fire wall.. with silicone hoochie's smoking weed mural ed all over the place? or a hot ass motor with a little dressing hear and there. and a fire wall that allows me to blow ice cold air condition? what do you think? unless those bikini mural bitchs got fans on they ass and there willing to blow me and my passengers? they better not be on my fire wall! okay to last things.. piping on seats 
especially white one's.. like bright white seats, then this purple pipeing that runs all over the place.,,,, Like you need marker so you will know where to sit! make it even more juvenile cutsey.. put your name in pipeing in the head rest and or on the panels... I would have done that for a girlfriend I had once, on a lifted regal, but she is a girl...okay last one.. I love cars that lay.. I came on the heals of OG's and the attraction of those sleek GM cars? was the profile, the elegance the defiance, the silhouette,, of the car when it was laid,, but things change, needs and the demand of the rider has changed.. so now you have the choice of both worlds.. the cars that lock up real high.. and the cars that lay real low.. One or the other.. well it use to be understood that if your car looked up with like 14 to 16 or even bigger rear strokes?
you were a hopper... with all that stroke and coil, you cant do nothing but hop. and 3 wheel.. I was always jealous of cars that could look up real high in the back.. but i never wanted to sacrifice my lay.. (I finally did in the lac for a trade of air time)
but there are many cars our there that lock up hella high,, dont lay.,. but still dont hop// like 90 percent of the cars in certain magazine's for the past 15 years.. all of those show winning chromed out engraved up the ass cars. dont fucking lay. then they got all this coil and stroke.. on an un-reinforced frame.. oh i forgot, those magazine trophy cars dont need reinforced frames..? the big breasted mural girls protect the car from damage!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

to much typeing :0


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Theres nothing like old school

http://www.truespoke.net/Truespokesizes.html


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jun 29 2010, 11:51 AM~17917168
> *Theres nothing like old school
> 
> http://www.truespoke.net/Truespokesizes.html
> *


I had true's on a 75 fury, with 5/20s...and 2 way knock offs


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 29 2010, 08:46 AM~17915783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh darn..


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 29 2010, 01:00 PM~17917243
> *I had true's on a 75 fury, with 5/20s...and 2 way knock offs
> *


 :biggrin: I still have my set. 14x7 , 520's with three and two way knock off

There nothing wrong with three wing spinners. Except that I'd paint the insert the color of the car


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

doin lambo doors aren't hard..if ya know how to achieve the end product.

i forgot about the reventon..but still...i just laugh at doors like that anymore. Nothin worse than seeing an expedition with lambo's and monster ass rims and a baby seat in the back...all those mods just to laugh at. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 7 2010, 07:42 AM~16538345
> *Fuck it, the Hydro will play.... Post pictures guys... if at all possible..
> okay first off.. somebody said the skinny white walll is all the more better,,
> (I say a white wall can be to big, if it's not on a bomb) like 1 inch!
> ...




YOU AINT LYIN' MARKIE... See that all too often... :nosad:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 29 2010, 07:36 PM~17921288
> *YOU AINT LYIN' MARKIE... See that all too often... :nosad:
> *


damm I forgot I already vented that shit? lol.. oh well big Jimbo no one listened but it was still fun... and that 
glasshouse on tru's is clean, n pretty as fuc%!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jun 28 2010, 10:10 PM~17912504
> *My favorite Lambo too. LOVE the Countach.  :biggrin:
> My pet peeve:
> 
> ...


This should read.. 
Jacking up passenger cars (pre 90's,) to fit wheels larger then 20s. I'm sorry, but if you want a vehicle you have to climb into, BUY A FUCKING TRUCK!!!!!!

big wheels on older cars is killer when they tuck..


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 30 2010, 01:37 PM~17926617
> *This should read..
> Jacking up passenger cars (pre 90's,) to fit wheels larger then 20s. I'm sorry, but if you want a vehicle you have to climb into, BUY A FUCKING TRUCK!!!!!!
> 
> ...


:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 29 2010, 05:25 PM~17918592
> *doin lambo doors aren't hard..if ya know how to achieve the end product.
> 
> i forgot about the reventon..but still...i just laugh at doors like that anymore.  Nothin worse than seeing an expedition with lambo's and monster ass rims and a baby seat in the back...all those mods just to laugh at.  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: IF ITS SO EASY, HUMOR ME AND DO IT.  BUT YOUR RIGHT ON 1:1'S IT DUMB AS HELL. KEEP THEM ON LAMBO'S. 

AND I AGREE WITH RICK ABOUT THE JACKED UP DONK CARS. ITS DUMB AND UGLY ASS HELL. BUY A TRUCK! BUT BIG RIMS ISNT THE PROBLEM, IF THEY TUCKED IT WOULD LOOK GOOD. THATS TOO MUCH WORK THOUGH, SO THEY CHEAP OUT AND JACK THEIR SHIT UP. :cheesy: :biggrin: I THINK ITS FUNNY, THEY WANT TO LOOK LIKE BIG MONEY BUT THEN CUT CORNERS CAUSE THEY EITHER HAVE NO CLUE OR HAVE NO MONEY TO DO IT RIGHT. 

THAT SHITS RUNNING RAMPENT AROUND HERE. EVERYONES GOT CANDY PAINT (THAT THEY HAD SOME CRACKHEAD DO, SO IT LOOKS ALL [email protected]#KED UP) AND THEY JACK THEM UP WITH RENTED 26'S (THAT COST MORE THAN THE RAGITY ASS CAR). THEN THEY'LL HAVE SOME BASS IN THE TRUNK THATS RATTLING THERE CAR SO BAD IT SOUNDS LIKE A GARBAGE BAG FULL OF ALLUMINUM CANS. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jun 30 2010, 04:20 PM~17929253
> *:biggrin: IF ITS SO EASY, HUMOR ME AND DO IT.  BUT YOUR RIGHT ON 1:1'S IT DUMB AS HELL. KEEP THEM ON LAMBO'S.
> 
> AND I AGREE WITH RICK ABOUT THE JACKED UP DONK CARS. ITS DUMB AND UGLY ASS HELL. BUY A TRUCK! BUT BIG RIMS ISNT THE PROBLEM, IF THEY TUCKED IT WOULD LOOK GOOD. THATS TOO MUCH WORK THOUGH, SO THEY CHEAP OUT AND JACK THEIR SHIT UP. :cheesy:  :biggrin: I THINK ITS FUNNY, THEY WANT TO LOOK LIKE BIG MONEY BUT THEN CUT CORNERS CAUSE THEY EITHER HAVE NO CLUE OR HAVE NO MONEY TO DO IT RIGHT.
> ...





D you must live down the street from me... :biggrin: You hit it dead on the head bro. :yessad:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jun 30 2010, 04:20 PM~17929253
> *:biggrin: IF ITS SO EASY, HUMOR ME AND DO IT.  BUT YOUR RIGHT ON 1:1'S IT DUMB AS HELL. KEEP THEM ON LAMBO'S.
> 
> AND I AGREE WITH RICK ABOUT THE JACKED UP DONK CARS. ITS DUMB AND UGLY ASS HELL. BUY A TRUCK! BUT BIG RIMS ISNT THE PROBLEM, IF THEY TUCKED IT WOULD LOOK GOOD. THATS TOO MUCH WORK THOUGH, SO THEY CHEAP OUT AND JACK THEIR SHIT UP. :cheesy:  :biggrin: I THINK ITS FUNNY, THEY WANT TO LOOK LIKE BIG MONEY BUT THEN CUT CORNERS CAUSE THEY EITHER HAVE NO CLUE OR HAVE NO MONEY TO DO IT RIGHT.
> ...



already have to a sonoma..bright ass green one. took a nail left the head on it for a place to mount to the body, & bent the other end (use a short nail or cut it down to fit). Then i took .032 brass wire & wrapped it tightly around the nail, leaving a good amount to bend into place to meet up with the door. If this was done right, the wire should have 1/8" to move so the door will slide out & then do a full 90 degrees without hitting the fender. try it, its the way i did it 5 years ago when i did it. i have the truck but the doors arent done up.....thinkin bout it..i need to do one up just for shits & giggles. :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

YEA, BUT I'M STILL KINDA NEW ON HERE SO I HAVENT SEEN YOURS. I DID MINE LIKE THE REAL ONES, AND THEN I FOUND SOMEONE ON HERE DID A HOW TO LONG BEFORE I DID MINE AND HIS ARE COMPLETELY DIFFERENT TOO. BUT YOU SHOULD JUST DO IT "FOR SHITS AND GIGGLES" AGAIN, CAUSE LIKE YOU SAID "ITS EASY". :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jun 30 2010, 05:20 PM~17929253
> *:biggrin: IF ITS SO EASY, HUMOR ME AND DO IT.  BUT YOUR RIGHT ON 1:1'S IT DUMB AS HELL. KEEP THEM ON LAMBO'S.
> 
> AND I AGREE WITH RICK ABOUT THE JACKED UP DONK CARS. ITS DUMB AND UGLY ASS HELL. BUY A TRUCK! BUT BIG RIMS ISNT THE PROBLEM, IF THEY TUCKED IT WOULD LOOK GOOD. THATS TOO MUCH WORK THOUGH, SO THEY CHEAP OUT AND JACK THEIR SHIT UP. :cheesy:  :biggrin: I THINK ITS FUNNY, THEY WANT TO LOOK LIKE BIG MONEY BUT THEN CUT CORNERS CAUSE THEY EITHER HAVE NO CLUE OR HAVE NO MONEY TO DO IT RIGHT.
> ...


amen brutha! whats up with the Oreo & Chips Ahoy themed cars? Are they paying for yo shit? yeah, they'd probably sue they asses for defamation of character! WHACK


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm back with some more. Got my new Goodguys Gazette today and saw something that makes me laugh every time I see it. I've seen it on nice cars and on pieces of shit. 

Here's the scenario, Get a cool car , spend a small fortune on body and paint, interior, suspension, then comes the WHEELS. Lets put some 14x7 reverse on it, then oh wait the back wheels don't fit , lets not put a narrower rear end in , will just put standard offset wheels in the BACK ONLY. WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT??????? :uh:  :uh:  :uh:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange+Jun 30 2010, 08:53 PM~17931626-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that doesnt bother me as having a bad ass lowrider then driving it everywhere jacked up then talk shit about donks.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truscale+Jun 30 2010, 09:49 PM~17932140-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like driving around locked up...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jun 30 2010, 06:49 PM~17932140
> *I'm back with some more. Got my new Goodguys Gazette today and saw something that makes me laugh every time I see it. I've seen it on nice cars and on pieces of shit.
> 
> Here's the scenario, Get a cool car , spend a small fortune  on body and paint, interior, suspension, then comes the WHEELS. Lets put some 14x7 reverse on it, then oh wait the back wheels don't fit , lets not put a narrower rear end in , will just put standard offset wheels in the BACK ONLY. WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT??????? :uh:   :uh:    :uh:
> *


they should be slammed with skirts to hide at least......

here's a great tip for lambo doors....

http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.p...opic=31557&st=0


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

So you wouldnt like lambo doors on something like this?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truscale+Jun 30 2010, 10:49 PM~17932140-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Difrence is bro that I chromed my whole fuckin undercarriage and painted my frame separate from also painting my belly patterns on my frame with 13s so ya I kinda wanna show it off ive gott gs under that bitch not just my wheels any one can do that show me a donk with a chasis like that then I will give props where it's do  :biggrin: 

Also I don't have a problem with donks when they are done right


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 1 2010, 08:55 AM~17934949
> *a few of them are getting paid i know the guy with the coors donk is so is the guy with the cheetos bubble
> that doesnt bother me as having a bad ass lowrider then driving it everywhere jacked up then talk shit about donks.
> *


 If they paid me, I would drive one of those hideous lookin george jetson save the 
planet go green echo battery powered shit car's.. and they can paint it in some weird 
trojan condom color.. and they can have condoms painted all over it. with a big 
latex head on the hood... as long as it dose not violate obscenity law's.
(The little echo dong car!) anyway. one more time about the lay,, It your car locks 
up all crazy and it dont lay down? it better be doing at least 35-40 inch's single 
pump! I dont care is its got complete under carriage, with in graved Rap verse's 
on the A-arms done by Pac himself before he was shot? if I ran a car show? 
and that fucker did'nt get close to the ground? and it did'nt leave the ground?
my judge's would'nt pay attention to the tupac high lock up car..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jun 30 2010, 11:49 PM~17932140
> *I'm back with some more. Got my new Goodguys Gazette today and saw something that makes me laugh every time I see it. I've seen it on nice cars and on pieces of shit.
> 
> Here's the scenario, Get a cool car , spend a small fortune  on body and paint, interior, suspension, then comes the WHEELS. Lets put some 14x7 reverse on it, then oh wait the back wheels don't fit , lets not put a narrower rear end in , will just put standard offset wheels in the BACK ONLY. WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT??????? :uh:   :uh:    :uh:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

60's Impalas with no bumper guards. :angry: I don't know, they just look bare without the fangs (front AND back) or nipples... :happysad:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 9 2010, 01:03 AM~17999906
> *60's Impalas with no bumper guards. :angry: I don't know, they just look bare without the fangs (front AND back) or nipples... :happysad:
> *


agreed


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 9 2010, 12:06 AM~17999922
> *agreed
> *




:h5:


----------

